# Need a few suggestions for a Canister filter.



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Hey everyone,my Rena XP3 is leaking form everywhere.It's leaking from the opening of the power wire,on the side of the plastic cover case.I replaced all the o'rings took it apart put it back together and it still leaks.I'm done spending money on it. I Need a new canister. The canister will be a second filter on a 75 gallon in my family room,the inner openings in the stand are 14 1/2 x 22 wide approx. So i guess an FX6 is out of the question do to it's size. This canister has to be bullet proof with no issues of leakage. I made a list of potential canisters that i'm considering but it's always good to get some feedback on recommendations from you all. Let me know your thoughts.Not in any order.

1) Eheim 2217-have never used
2) Eheim 2075-have never used
3) FX5 or FX6 - I will have to double check with the one i have. -Presently using 2 FX5s (Running Excellent)
4) Marineland C360-C530-Presently using 2 C530s (Very happy with them)
5) Rena XP3 or XP4-Presently using 1 XP4 (Running great a bit loud) - 3 XP3s (2 Running well, One other leaks like a river )


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Most of the filters you listed are quite good. If you haven't already, check the product reviews section of this website for some of the info that you are seeking.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Kanorin said:


> Most of the filters you listed are quite good. If you haven't already, check the product reviews section of this website for some of the info that you are seeking.


I was wondering would a Eheim 2217 be enough filtration.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a 120g tank with a 2217 and a double stacked sponge (for polishing only) stocked with around 30 Trophs. IMO, the 2217 will be enough filtration. With a spraybar you can easily ripple the entire surface of a 75g tank if maintenence is kept up. You might want to add a koralia/powerhead if keeping Trophs.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I'm using a fluval U4 that acts like a power head and filters at the same time. I know with time I will need another canister.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I use a 2217 with spray bar in 58G 4' tank, and my 2 other tanks each uses a 2215. I like them for being "quite", easy to maintain (no tray), and low wattage.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

2217 on my 75 with 2 power heads. 15 cyps, 5 caudopunctatus, 4 telmetachromis.. No issues. The classics are simple and effective. In my opinion bulletproof.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

From the reviews I've read the Eheim classics are the best filters in the world right now. Bulletproof,no leaking and great bio filtration.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

I use one Eheim 2217, plus one Eheim Ultra G90 (just because I have it), both on my 125gal. tank with 16 x 3-4" mobas and 40 x Calvuses/Comps. Not a big fan of Eheim filter since I have many FX5s & FX6s, but I have to say that now I really like both Eheims! They are supper quiet and are energy savers. For you, I believe one Eheim 2217 on a 75 gal. Tank would suffice. Go for the Eheim 2217.
Joe.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

So over the weekend i tried to fit one my FX5s underneath,to my surprise it fit. I also went to my LFS and they had an FX6 for $365 Canadian. So my mind has changed to what i will be getting.FX6 it is. No comparison here with the smaller Eheims. These filters are beasts.


----------

